# mixing up my own suppliment



## mistah187 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have been making my own pre workout, which is the best i have ever taken btw, and i have been doing it the long way. i take each supp and put it in my shaker cup and pound it down before my workout. i would love to streamline the process by combining them all in a single container and having a larger single scoop. so my question is how do you make sure your getting the right amount in each scoop? should i just whisk it all up with a whisk and that is blended up good enough? 

just for info this is what i have been putting in it lately great stamina and great pumps.

taurine
arginine
citrulline
beta alanine
bcaa
glutamine

i also had been running 50g of carbs by karbolyn but have recently removed it for the current keto diet i am running

i may just end up doing it the way i have been to make sure on the amounts but if i can save time im good with that too. thanks for any experience out there.

p.s. i dont like jittery drinks and dont like running a vaso-inhibitor pre-workout so no caffine


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2017)

To be clear are u taking tablets of the above supplements and crushing them?

Aminos are pretty cheap, I would buy them in the powder form and then add whatever mg u want into your blender, it will blend up nicer and u have the control to increase or degrease the mg's depending on what u feel is working or not working.  The problem with tablets is u have binders and other crap u may not what to have in your pre-workout mixture....


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh no. I have ordered powders in bulk. I have around 2 lbs of each support in zip bags right now. The points u bring are exactly why I have started making my own. I was more asking after I mixed it all up in the right doses how do u make sure u are getting even amounts like u want in each scoop


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2017)

Well I would make individual servings, that way u have a more consistent mix.  Trying to mix 30 serving at one time will prove to be pretty inconsistent.  Either way u need a zip lock bag and shake aggressively for about 5 minutes.....


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 29, 2017)

Kudos to u if u don't need caffeine for your pre


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 29, 2017)

ok cool. good lookin out FD.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 29, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Kudos to u if u don't need caffeine for your pre



i think there is waaaaaay too much shit in pre work outs. you get the caffine and about 5 other stims at the same time. i feel way better on my own than any premade one i ever took. you can use a little ephedrine instead of caffine. and by a little im talking 25mg. you can still find that in things like bronkaid and some others. some of these preworkouts have up to 500mg of caffine. And the worst part is they cause your viens to shrink up, which is the opposite of what you want to happen when hitting the gym. you may feel great on all the stims but what are you accually doing to the muscle ya know.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 29, 2017)

yea na I agree with u. A lot of pre workouts depends solely on strong stimulants. I already take a bronkaid in the morning with 200mg caffeine. My pre workout is outlift. The main stimulant is 350mg of caffeine. At least for me that's a really good dose. Much more than that and it's too much. I also don't sleep much so I feel I need a little boost. Maybe one day I'll try making my own and add less caffeine to it.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn, just give me a 20 oz. cup of joe and I'm ready to hit it.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 30, 2017)

snake said:


> Damn, just give me a 20 oz. cup of joe and I'm ready to hit it.


I wish I could do that !


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2017)

I saw no mention of liquor.... I am disappoint.


----------



## bvs (Jan 30, 2017)

Id just buy little plastic containers (like the small type asian takeaway places put your sauce in) and mix up individually however many days in advance you want


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a $4 dollar jar of caffeine, 200-200mg tabs, I cut them in half n add some EAA"s n creatine.  Then sugar free lemonade.  

I toss all in, let caffeine tab dissolve n done.


----------

